
A single PostgreSQL config change improved slow query performance by 50x - marcelsalathe
https://amplitude.engineering/how-a-single-postgresql-config-change-improved-slow-query-performance-by-50x-85593b8991b0
======
LinuxBender
Would this be caught or suggested in the postgres tuner script? [1]

[1] -
[https://github.com/jfcoz/postgresqltuner](https://github.com/jfcoz/postgresqltuner)

